# genticaly crap chest, help?



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

basicly been training for years, been on ass last few years, thing is my chest is soooo crap that its holding me back

iv been asked to do comps for the gym a few times but when i take my top off thing they say "sorry your chests is years out"

thing is i dont think its any thing am doing wrong, coz before i even trained i used to get laffed at coz my chest was so flat, but people have always said my calfs and quads are very good even before i trained them, and even now i can afford to train my legs every 2 weeks as they are ahead from the rest of my body

i think everyone has a good muscle group and a bad muscle group geniticaly before they even start training, thing is what can i do to bring my chest out to match the rest of me??


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

quick and easy way, SYNTHOL


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> quick and easy way, SYNTHOL


i have thought about this, but dont know anyone that has used it, and unsure if the affects are pernament


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Have you tried training it twice a week?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah i have tried blasting it on a monday, 4 exercise then on a friday just 1 exercise, i had to stop doing this as my chest getts doms for about 5 days so it was still a bit sore from the monday workout

not sure what to do


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

not too sure about synthol but lets just say if abused youll look like this dude :






or you can try dropsets on bench or dumbells it really burns, shorter rest periods change reps around etc


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> not too sure about synthol but lets just say if abused youll look like this dude :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats not a good look

i give the dropset ago not done them, thing is i can burn my chest out the easyiest out off all my muscles, it had grow loads its just miles behind the rest of my body

110k is heavy for me can only do a few sets of 10

but i can leg press 9 plates aside for 15 reps

squat 160k for 10 rep

row 50-60k dumbbells nope prob and wid good form

should press on smith 90k

i know these arnt good lift but my chest is so weak am 16.5stone 5.11 tall and 18%bf and lads that are 13 stone have bigger chest then me and bench more


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

jaypricel19 said:


> lol thats not a good look
> 
> i give the dropset ago not done them, thing is i can burn my chest out the easyiest out off all my muscles, it had grow loads its just miles behind the rest of my body
> 
> ...


keep trying and see how things go, maybe try and drop some bf and hopefully that way everything might seem better in proportion

bench is always the weakest, legs are typically the strongest and rowing everyone tends to be strong

its not about how much you lift try and focus on contraction more, it may just be your genetics then a think the only option would be synthol but a cant advise on synthol as a dont have the foggiest lol


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> keep trying and see how things go, maybe try and drop some bf and hopefully that way everything might seem better in proportion
> 
> bench is always the weakest, legs are typically the strongest and rowing everyone tends to be strong
> 
> its not about how much you lift try and focus on contraction more, it may just be your genetics then a think the only option would be synthol but a cant advise on synthol as a dont have the foggiest lol


when i drop bf it does look better as my belly comes right in but still rubbish haha

cheers for the advise mate


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

do a mix of strength and time under tension (i.e. slow, controlled decline) on different days mixed in with supersets. sounds like you need to move both weight and volume up to overload the muscle and get it going.


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Do you have large strong front delts? Reason being they could be taking the tension off the pecs. Try lowering the weight an really keep your shoulders back an do your reps with 3 seconds on the negative an 1 second positive, concerntrating on your pecs through every rep an dont straighten your arms at the top so as to keep the tension on the pecs

Try doing your reps a bit higher maybe 12-15

Or pre exhaust your chest with various fly movements before you bench,dumbell press etc.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Pics?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Stop all Pressing.Try and find a decent peck deck.If not use db flyes.Perform pre-exaust sets, to failure.Once a week.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Stop all Pressing.Try and find a decent peck deck.If not use db flyes.Perform pre-exaust sets, to failure.Once a week.


This. Concentrate on Flyes, Pec Deck and Dips.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> not too sure about synthol but lets just say if abused youll look like this dude :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with his traps??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

As Essexboy and Ming have said mate flyes, cross overs and dips, pre exhaust if you must press and tut and always get a good stretch at the bottom or widest part of the movement


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

cheers lad ill give it ago, seems crazy not doing presses like

think ill try...

incline dumbbell press

flat dumbbell fly

crossovers

chest dips

reacon that should work?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im exactly the same. have delts that overpower my chest and its only just starting to grow now im doing it twice a week. Try having a rest day after chest day so it can recover for longer without another muscle being hit. Get some pics up. This is how much mines lagging delts:


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah my delts are quite good, so do you think amy benching using too much delt and not enough chest, should i drop weight and concente on the chest more?

also you say you train chest twice, do you smash it twice a week or do you smash it once and do a "half work out" on the second workout?

i havent got a camra sorry my phone is broke, ill try sort it out wid the web cam


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jaypricel19 said:


> yeah my delts are quite good, so do you think amy benching using too much delt and not enough chest, should i drop weight and concente on the chest more?
> 
> also you say you train chest twice, do you smash it twice a week or do you smash it once and do a "half work out" on the second workout?
> 
> i havent got a camra sorry my phone is broke, ill try sort it out wid the web cam


I would suggest not training your ego like i used to. I used to put lots of weight on and not come all the way down to chest, i used to be using delts to move the weight. I switched to decline barbell from flat which definitely helps and im not doing more incline work (i know its said you cannot specifically target upper or lower chest but its working for me now). I hammer it twice a week, i WAS doing one heavy day and then one high rep day, but doing two heavy days is helping me progress more. And obviously rest and nutrition need to be there.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

ill try the decline, normaly dont do that them

and i feel ashamed going less the 100k, guess ill just have to lower it ha

ill go gym in abit and smash my chest an do it again on friday so how that works

cheers


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Im exactly the same. have delts that overpower my chest and its only just starting to grow now im doing it twice a week. Try having a rest day after chest day so it can recover for longer without another muscle being hit. Get some pics up. This is how much mines lagging delts:


Not looking to shabby there Kieren! Like you say, delts are come on nicely, can't really tell the extent of your chest with a vest on, but at least you got one. Maybe a different pose would emphasis your chest more and your delts less, though?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jaypricel19 said:


> ill try the decline, normaly dont do that them
> 
> and i feel ashamed going less the 100k, guess ill just have to lower it ha
> 
> ...


Well dont, are you powerlifter or bodybuilder? Sounds like a bodybuilder wanting to have an aesthtically pleasing chest so weight shouldnt be a massive problem as long as your getting the growth you want. And if sacrificing some weight and having good form gets you this then why would you not?


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> ill try the decline, normaly dont do that them
> 
> and i feel ashamed going less the 100k, guess ill just have to lower it ha
> 
> ...


And there lies the problem...

Leave the ego at the door, forget what weight is on the bar or stack and just lift so it's challenging within your desired range.

Fvck what anyone else thinks, I guarantee you get your form set and lift correctly you'll be looking much better in 12 months and the ego lifters will still look the same. Heavy partials have a place but should never be the base of routine, so if you're lifting 100+ purely out of ego you need to reassess, if you're comfortably lifting it for 8-12 reps then fair fvcks, just remember: It's not what you lift but how and how well when it comes to aesthetics.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> Not looking to shabby there Kieren! Like you say, delts are come on nicely, can't really tell the extent of your chest with a vest on, but at least you got one. Maybe a different pose would emphasis your chest more and your delts less, though?


thanks mate, i have progressed a lot lately and i kept vest on to hide my gut haha. chest will look much better when cut and belly comes in. Ill post more shots in my journal soon.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Doink said:


> And there lies the problem...
> 
> Leave the ego at the door, forget what weight is on the bar or stack and just lift so it's challenging within your desired range.
> 
> Fvck what anyone else thinks, I guarantee you get your form set and lift correctly you'll be looking much better in 12 months and the ego lifters will still look the same. Heavy partials have a place but should never be the base of routine, It's not what you lift but how and how well when it comes to aesthetics.


Clarkey on here gave me this advice after i posted vids of my bad form on here and ill be thankful to him forever for that as its now finally growing and im up to the same weight as i was before but now with great form.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well dont, are you powerlifter or bodybuilder? Sounds like a bodybuilder wanting to have an aesthtically pleasing chest so weight shouldnt be a massive problem as long as your getting the growth you want. And if sacrificing some weight and having good form gets you this then why would you not?


yeah bodybuilder,

i know, ill drop the weight and just get on with it ha


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> thanks mate, i have progressed a lot lately and i kept vest on to hide my gut haha. chest will look much better when cut and belly comes in. Ill post more shots in my journal soon.


Was the same with me mate. My chest started to shape up a lot more once I dropped some lbs! Plus I started use the gyms dumbbells in place of the bar for couple of weeks which improved my mind muscle connection notably!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> Was the same with me mate. My chest started to shape up a lot more once I dropped some lbs! Plus I started use the gyms dumbbells in place of the bar for couple of weeks which improved my mind muscle connection notably!


Same here mate and up to the 50kg db's on incline now, before it was something like 40's tops.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

so what was wrong with your form?

and what did you need to do to make the changes?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jaypricel19 said:


> so what was wrong with your form?
> 
> and what did you need to do to make the changes?


Try and video your lifts tonight mate and do it how you usually do, dont change it because your being video's and then we can take a look and help you more.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

im like you pal infact ive found chest to be a common struggle for alot of people but for me its my lower middel bit that lakcs mass and makes it look **** compared to the rest of my body


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

i havent got a carma on my phone, only got a £10 phone coz my good one broke

i sort of think i know what am doing wrong, when i lie on bench i think my should are too high, if you know wat i mean


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> im like you pal infact ive found chest to be a common struggle for alot of people but for me its my lower middel bit that lakcs mass and makes it look **** compared to the rest of my body


yeah me too, my sides on my pecs are ok but the middle and top are crap


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Try pausing at the bottom of the rep on the presses,you will have to go lighter to do this so maybe not a bad thing.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Try pulsing whilst at full contraction on peck deck, just a short movement of 5 or so inches you will feel that in the middle of your pecs


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Mentzer HIT training on the Pec Dec. have been doing this since having a pec tendon injury and it's working the chest great.

2 controlled warm up sets

2 working sets with a cadence of 4,4,4. As many reps as you can manage


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

expletive said:


> Mentzer HIT training on the Pec Dec. have been doing this since having a pec tendon injury and it's working the chest great.
> 
> 2 controlled warm up sets
> 
> 2 working sets with a cadence of 4,4,4. As many reps as you can manage


the pec dec in my gym isnt one where you can put the weight on its a set one and only goes up to 100kg and to be honest i find it easy as ****


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Wouldn't be easy if you did it 4,4,4


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

expletive said:


> Wouldn't be easy if you did it 4,4,4


wat is this mate


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

4 second positive, 4 second static - squeeze, 4 second negative


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

baggsy said:


> 4 second positive, 4 second static - squeeze, 4 second negative


Correctomundo


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

As the guys have said, pre exhausting your chest and pumping it full of blood with flys/pec deck will help you 'feel' the muscle straight away as soon as you start pressing. You could also try switching to a slightly more arched style of benching which, for me, placed alot more pressure on my chest and took alot of pressure off my delts.

Have you ever tried decline pressing?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

On chest day i always start with pressing, be it db or bb. My chest lags also so chest dat saturday i'll start with cable flys.


----------



## FrancisMichael (May 12, 2010)

I have a simliar problem with my delts outweighing my Pecs, i think it is just my genetic makeup that i have alot more rounded shoulders and big delts. In other people they mave a bigger chest, more defined, but less rounded shoulders. I have started hitting my chest twice a week, one heavy set with less reps, then one lighter day with more isolation exercises, i will get there in the end.It is a marathon not a sprint i have to keep telling myself


----------

